# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Ken Barlow to be axed

## Chloe O'brien

Got this from Digital spy forum, hopefully just a hoax  :Sad:  

*The unthinkable has been thought â Ken Barlow may be axed from Coronation Street. 
*


The Corrie legend, played by 73-year-old Bill Roache, has been treading the Weatherfield boards since the soap's very first episode in 1960, and is the last cast member who survives from the start. 

But now a Corrie mole has told the _Daily Star_: "[Ken's] death would be an absolute sensation and the talk of every household in the UK." 

This kind of comment might be taken with more than a pinch of salt under usual circumstances, but these are not usual circumstances â Corrie is going through a period of relative upheaval. 

A new producer, Steve Frost, is on the scene. His nickname is "Iceman", because he is cold enough to axe longstanding soap characters in a bid for ratings. 

Several of Corrie's favourite characters have been earmarked for the chop, including Vicky Entwistle who plays Janice Battersby, and Shobna Gulati, who plays Sunita. However, this is the first time Ken has been suggested. 

If there's any truth in this, other old-timers who should start looking at their pension include old dears Betty Turpin, Emily Bishop and Rita Sullivan.

----------


## Debs

i saw that too he dosent really do much anyway so he wouldnt be that missed by me

----------


## Luna

Ken cant be axed!!!  :Crying:

----------


## brenda1971

He does not have that much good storylines anyway

----------


## lollymay

he is quite a boring caracter

----------


## Debs

he is boring and never does much as brenda said killing him off would make  great storyline!

----------


## Trinity

There was a joke on TV last week, I can't remember which program, but it was taking about TV in the year 2050 - and Ken Barlow was still in Coronation Street!

----------


## Luna

> There was a joke on TV last week, I can't remember which program, but it was taking about TV in the year 2050 - and Ken Barlow was still in Coronation Street!


Theres a thread here about it http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=29972

----------


## Tamzi

It would not be the talk of every household! Really couldn't care if he leaves. He isn't interesting anymore! I show more interest in janice's hair growing than I do in Ken.
xxx

----------


## alan45

Ken Barlow is an institution. How many people will remember Shannis, the loony moonies or the slaters and millers in 10 years let alone 40

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Absolutely.  My poilitics is against jobs for life, but I think in Ken's case he should be the one who calls time.  He is an institution in British TV, and I don't feel the end is nigh for him just yet.  Bill Roache's only about 74 in real life so he's not that ancient.  

BTW this is reported in the Daily Star, take with a pinch of sodium chloride.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't see this happening.

----------

